# 3rd Annual Spring Turkey Hunting Extravaganza, M&G and Kids Day !!



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

We'll be doing this again this Spring. 

_*I'm still putting this together and will try to have a sticky up toward the end of this week/first of next with all the details.*_

This years extravaganza will be held at Hilltop Sports in Greenville on Sunday, April 15th. So mark those calandars !! 

I always try and improve on this event to make it bigger and better than the year before and this year is no exception.

Turkey hunting seminar for the beginner and advanced hunters alike covering:
pre - season scouting & reading sign
patterning your gun
different set-ups
locating the roost sites
when and when not to use dekes
calling and advanced calling
early and late season tactics. 
I'll be happy to give one on one instruction thruout the day on how to run slates, boxes, mouth calls, double calling, gobbler calls etc........

We'll have speakers on food plots & mineral use ( which need to be started in April BTW), as well as other interesting and usefull hunting topics. 
Like I said, I'm still putting this all together, so hang with me for a few more days.

Bow shooting & techs onhand, in store specials, free lunch as well as coffee and donuts for the morning M&G etc........there will be a full day of fun and something for everybody. 

I'll get the rest of the details up asap.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Tom, 

Where is Greenville Located?? Like how far is it from Kalamazoo? I know every year I try and make it, but with these kids something comes up. If its not too far I sure will try and make it!!

Dave


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

From K-Zoo take 131 North. 15 minutes North of Grand Rapids is the Greenville M-57 exit. Hang a right. 
Hilltop is about 10 miles .
Right hand side of the road ( South) on top of a big hill. Can't miss it.

Hope you can make it up this year Dave.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

All right! I'll be looking forward to it. I was hoping you would find a place to hold it.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Have fun everyone, I'll be in Missouri this year during the event. Tom does a great job teaching and cooking!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Good Luck down there !! :coolgleam

I just got the prize list and will make a new sticky as soon as I hear back on what speakers are comming. Probably by the first of the week.

1st prize - Marlin model 60 22 Rifle
2nd Prize - Fully Guided Spring Turkey Hunt
3rd Prize - Doghouse pop up tent blind

There will also be assorted door prizes given away all day.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Cool Tom!

Thanks for the update!!!!!

Hope you get a good turnout, everyone that might attend should seriously try to make it ...Tom's Rondezvous always turns out to be fun and informative!!!!!



BTW Re Door prizes:
Who is the hunt with? Depending on that it could move up the list or the other direction:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Cool Tom!
> 
> Thanks for the update!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ummmm, that would be me. lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Hows the plans comin on this Thunderhead? Got your speakers and a schedule all worked out? Kids and I are looking forward to it.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Yes, she's pretty much a done deal. Joe, the owner is still putting together some last minute stuff.

Jim Maturen with MWTHA will be there. The Champs guys will be there too. I REALLY like that stuff. It goes hand in hand with spring food plot plantings. I don't do the food plot gig, but I've been testing Bob's minerals for 2 years with amazing results. Good product.

Norm can't make it this year due to other obligations, he's always a big hit with the flint knapping and traditional guns. Next year......

It will be a fun and informative day tho. 

We're not going to have a boatload of speakers like we did last year, just a couple. 
The day will be leaning heavily on Turkeys with alot of one on one. Teaching how and when to use certain calls, set-ups. All the good stuff.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

What time does the festivities start that morning?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'll be gett'in there a bit early, but expect guys to start showing up about 8:30-9ish.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

> The Champs guys will be there too. I REALLY like that stuff. It goes hand in hand with spring food plot plantings. I don't do the food plot gig, but I've been testing Bob's minerals for 2 years with amazing results. Good product.


 
I second this statement. I started using this product last season and saw some good results as well. I'll be heading up to Hilltop when I return from Missouri and Kansas to pick up 15 bags! I'm going to use it at 2 properties this year.

I'm off to Missouri 

Have a great event!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Gun shoot :
35 yards- Most pellets in the head. Prize : Shooters Bench

Bow : Best shot to the head. Prize : Pop- Up Blind

3 Shots for a buck. Prizes for shoots awarded at 3pm.
( Kids must be with adult when shooting. )


----------



## Spitndrum (Jan 13, 2003)

Not having been to one of these before, what should I expect.

When are the seminars and how long do they last?

If I show up around 1:00ish am I too late for everything?

I'm thinking of talking to my brother but want to get as much info as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Well, you can expect to have a good time. 

Seminars will start about 11ish I'm guessing, and will last 1/2 or so.......

Mine usually takes about an hour to try as I try touch base on everything, then questions and answer.

It's just a bunch of Turkey guys getting together, breaking bread, having a cup of coffee and talking Turkey. New guys will get a hands on with all the calls too.

There are also prizes and events. It's a fun time.

Jenkins Taxidermy will be giving a talk as well and giving away a free Turkey mount afterwards !


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks to everybody that attended the Turkey gig Sunday. 
It was a great time with a good turnout.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Hope it was a good day for you, Tom...sorry I couldn't make it, spent most of the morning in the office. Trying to get ahead a bit...good luck this turkey season!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Maybe next year Linda. 
Best of luck to you too. Looks like the weather is at least going to be half way decent...........


----------

